# Is GH worth it?



## Franco74 (Oct 6, 2005)

This is a question for those who compete, or have competed with, and without GH.

I've been training since I was a teen (34 now) and have done around 8 shows over the last 5 years. Have competed at 3 Brits with NABBA and UKBFF (never cracked top 5 unfortunately).

I've used gear for over 10 years but have never used GH due to cost mostly.

I'm now in the position where I can afford to run GH but what I want to know is;

1. What should I expect from it, and over what time period?

2. My next comp will probably be 2010 Scottish, so would it be worth running from now right through until then, or cycle it?

3. What difference will it really make come comp time?

4. Is it worth the cost for the results I would get?

I've always gained size and got better every year I've competed but just looking for something new to try to come in even better next time out.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Franco74 said:


> This is a question for those who compete, or have competed with, and without GH.
> 
> I've been training since I was a teen (34 now) and have done around 8 shows over the last 5 years. Have competed at 3 Brits with NABBA and UKBFF (never cracked top 5 unfortunately).
> 
> ...


----------



## Franco74 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply mate.

That's what I kinda thought.

I hear some guys talk about GH as if it gives huge results, but not from many competitive guys, and I think it's when your in comp condition that you would really see where differences have been made.

Sounds like it may not be worth the money for the return.

I may just stick with Test for now, but hopefully get some more feedback from some of the other guys about their experiences.

Cheers


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a very difficulat question to answer, but for me the benefits from GH are limited at best. I think during pre contest it has its place to aid with fat loss / muscle retention. But if you are just looking for mass on a £ for Llb basis GH is not cheap and yeilds very limited returns.

Again though I DO use GH during offseason and pre comp, but i do feel (So far) its biggest benefit is during diet phase.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Franco74 said:


> This is a question for those who compete, or have competed with, and without GH.
> 
> I've been training since I was a teen (34 now) and have done around 8 shows over the last 5 years. Have competed at 3 Brits with NABBA and UKBFF (never cracked top 5 unfortunately).
> 
> ...


ths is a very good bloody question... i have used gh for over a year now and too be honest with you i love it.. just gives a great sense of well being,.. ive stayed fairly good shape off season from it where as before off season without using it i used to really blow up .but since staying on the gh this time ive stayed fairly vascular...and my diet hasnt been super clan... its when ive come off that i start to realise how good it is if you know what i mean... :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes it is good- you will only notice its real benefit by the amount of muscleyou hold when you diet. im running it off seaon on its own as a bridge till my precontest cycle and i eating sh!tloads and staying really lean. tis expesive though but if you dont try you cant judge


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> im running it off seaon on its own as a bridge till my precontest cycle and i eating sh!tloads and staying really lean. tis expesive though but if you dont try you cant judge


really 

how much you running and for how long?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

4 ius a day paul for 8wks ( 4 times a week= 16) - i want to see what the effect are, what it does on its own, experimenting basically often gh gains get masked by gear ie its had differentiate what is doing what doing this enables me to see exactly what it does.

what do you reckon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think it is low for someone your size.... but hey you don't know if you dont try...as for masking the gains ...the gains from GH are different from AAS...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

one thing about the GH that is worth noting is once in solution you must use it asap as the protein is very unstable in solution and will degrade quickly even in the fridge so i have taken to doiong 8ius every other day


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

laurie g said:


> one thing about the GH that is worth noting is once in solution you must use it asap as the protein is very unstable in solution and will degrade quickly even in the fridge so i have taken to doiong 8ius every other day


What results can you report, Laurie?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

:whistling:  :tongue:



Prodiver said:


> What results can you report, Laurie?


 ahh merry christmas prodiver hope farther christmas got you what you wanted? well the results i can report is i am staying very lean and eating a lot of calories and fat which is not settling on me. i am looking a lot healthier all round complexion and everything looking bulky but strength has not improved at all but i didnt think it would:cool2: :bounce: :innocent: :thumbup1: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

laurie g said:


> :whistling:  :tongue:
> 
> ahh merry christmas prodiver hope farther christmas got you what you wanted?


Great! I've never done GH before - always got good gains on gear - but I may try some this year... :thumbup1:

I wanted a tall blond bodybuilder with a wide grin, but Fr Christmas didn't oblige  But Darren sent me a consolation pic of Scott Milne! :laugh:

Happy Christmas! Off to family lunch now...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

laurie g said:


> one thing about the GH that is worth noting is once in solution you must use it asap as the protein is very unstable in solution and will degrade quickly even in the fridge so i have taken to doiong 8ius every other day


GH is not that fragile.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Great! I've never done GH before - always got good gains on gear - but I may try some this year... :thumbup1:
> 
> I wanted a tall blond bodybuilder with a wide grin, but Fr Christmas didn't oblige  But Darren sent me a consolation pic of Scott Milne! :laugh:
> 
> Happy Christmas! Off to family lunch now...


oh well youll have to wait till next christmas or your birthday for your tall blond bodybuilder im off for my christmas din dins hmmmmmmm turkey turkey


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

merry christmas mr chillsi - just finished me meal hmmm sides well i cant tell about my state of mind whether it is my pct or the gh but i am suffering pretty badly from deppresin and detatchement from me loved ones which i am keeping under control but feel crap but hey it hopefully will pass. no phsical sides mate at all ( well i have no interest in sex with myself or the missues ( to her dismay) may be the pct as well tho)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> one thing about the GH that is worth noting is once in solution you must use it asap as the protein is very unstable in solution and will degrade quickly even in the fridge so i have taken to doiong 8ius every other day


this is wrong mate Gh is not that fragile and will keep for 24-6hrs after mixed some even longer....who told you that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys GH is not the best fatburner out there but certainly is the most costly....Laurie has a very fast metabolism to be fair....

Chilisi diet and cardio will get this extra weight off mate no need for GH unless you are going to use it long term...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well i was talking to me brother (who has a first from oxford in biochemistry and doing his phd in it- no not boasting just lending my point a bit more credibility) and he deals with proteins and stabilising them and gh consisting of proteins act the same- to be more stable bovine serum protein is added to soluble protein solutions as it binds to the bovine serum making it more stable. when mixed with anti bacterial water the gh acts the same but having no binding agent is unstable- is this not so in the blood stream- no as the blood stream has a lot of proteins present to bind to it.

thats my theorising behind it- what do you think paul? this is fascinating cos i want to get me moneys worth as it is expensive


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> thanks paul,
> 
> id only use it as a last resort because ive been told its the "best" for fat burning??
> 
> im hoping when i fully come off my current medication im the extra fat should fall off as ive been eating healthy and running my **** off for years with no results... :cursing:


 yes paul is quite right in what he says and for me that is a "side effect" but is not the reason i take gh and i do have a very fast whipper snapper style metabolism


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is wrong mate Gh is not that fragile and will keep for 24-6hrs after mixed some even longer....who told you that?


Not wishing to question, but are you saying 24 -26 hours and it's ruined??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Cap said:


> Not wishing to question' date=' but are you saying 24 -26 hours and it's ruined??[/quote']
> 
> its denatured a lot and has lost a lot of its effectivness if not all


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> well i was talking to me brother (who has a first from oxford in biochemistry and doing his phd in it- no not boasting just lending my point a bit more credibility) and he deals with proteins and stabilising them and gh consisting of proteins act the same- to be more stable bovine serum protein is added to soluble protein solutions as it binds to the bovine serum making it more stable. when mixed with anti bacterial water the gh acts the same but having no binding agent is unstable- is this not so in the blood stream- no as the blood stream has a lot of proteins present to bind to it.
> 
> thats my theorising behind it- what do you think paul? this is fascinating cos i want to get me moneys worth as it is expensive


so he works with GH or is saying it could act the same?? now i don't have the quals your bruv does so i will ask a scientist friend and put to him what your bruv says....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so he works with GH or is saying it could act the same?? now i don't have the quals your bruv does so i will ask a scientist friend and put to him what your bruv says....


 it will act the same- but ask your scientist freind as i feel this is an important topic and would do a thread but i cant yet- get his/her opinion as it needs to be investigated in depth i think anyway:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wierd he says this as the companies that produce the GH say it can be stored for weeks after re-constitution...



> GenotropinÒ dry powder for injection can be stored for one month at room temperature or for up to 2 years under refrigeration. Reconstituted solution for injection can be stored in a refrigerator for 3 weeks. Protect from light during storage.
> 
> HumatropeÒ dry powder vials (with diluent) can be stored for 2 years under refrigeration. Once the injection is reconstituted it can be stored for 2 weeks in a refrigerator before use. Cartridges, once reconstituted, can be stored for up to one month in a refrigerator. Protect from light during storage.


what does he say about pre-mixed GH like Simplexx or Nutropin?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

the premixed ones will be premixed with another protein serum that will stabilise the gh then once in the blood stream will seperate ( this is laurie theorising cos my bro is busy with his g freind ill ask him later cos im to thick)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well have consulted with the brain box brother and we have established with my other scientist bro that:

GH is unstable at room temp and will degrade quickly

-storing in the fridge will preserve it up 2 weeks (although the effectivness at the end of this time is debatable as to whether it is a hundred percent

-use ASAP really

-we need more evidence and advice in this matter just to conclude.

whilst on out searches found some snipits that may be off use to newbies using Gh:

Write the date on both the diluent vial and the vial of reconstituted Nutropin, so you will know exactly when the diluent was opened and when the medication was reconstituted. The unopened diluent can be used until the expiration date (EXP) printed on the vial label. Reconstituted Nutropin must be used within 14 days after reconstitution.

.

Slowly insert the needle into the vial of diluent so that it goes straight through the center of the rubber stopper. Push the plunger to discharge the air into the vial. The air will make it easier to withdraw liquid from the vial later on.

Turn the vial of diluent upside down with the syringe needle still in it and hold it in one hand. Be sure the tip of the needle is in the diluent. Use your other hand to pull back the plunger slowly until the correct amount of diluent is in the syringe.

Slowly inject the diluent against the side of the vial. To avoid creating air bubbles in the medication, do not squirt the diluent directly onto the powder. When the syringe is empty, remove the needle from the vial and safely dispose of the used needle and syringe. (Please see Disposing of Used Needles and Syringes.)

Hold the vial between your hands and gently roll it to dissolve the white powder. Or swirl the vial with a gentle rotary motion until the powder is completely dissolved. Don't shake the vial after the medication has been reconstituted. Because Nutropin is a protein, shaking can result in a cloudy or hazy solution. (If the solution is cloudy or hazy, do not inject it; return the vial to your pharmacist or healthcare provider.)

Immediately after combining the medication with the diluent, the mixture should be clear; there should not be solid particles floating on the surface. If you see lumps of powder floating or sticking to the sides of the vial, continue to gently swirl the solution until all of the powder has dissolved.

If you see any air bubbles, wait until they rise to the surface and disappear before continuing. The unused contents of a reconstituted vial of Nutropin should never be used to reconstitute a new vial of medication.

Selecting the injection site

It is very important to rotate the site of your Nutropin injections-that is, you should choose a different injection site each time you use the medication. The injection should not go very deep. It should be given in the subcutaneous space (the fatty layer just beneath the skin's surface).

The following areas are good injection sites because you will be able to grasp the right amount of skin needed for the injection:

Abdomen. The tissue below the skin of the abdomen absorbs medication readily. Injections in this area sometimes hurt less. Avoid giving the injection too close to the navel. Also, be careful to avoid giving the injection where a waistband might chafe and irritate the injection site.

Thighs. The front or outside of the thigh provides a good injection site. To locate this site, think of dividing the leg between the hip bone and the knee into thirds. The injection is given into the skin on the middle third on the front or outside of the thigh (but not into the muscle).

Buttocks. As with the abdomen, injections in the upper, outer area of the buttocks sometimes hurt less. The person receiving the injection should lie face down on a flat surface with toes pointed inward.

Upper arms. The largest part on the back portion of the arm may also serve as an injection site.

Occasionally, a problem may develop at an injection site. Contact your healthcare provider if you notice any of the following:

A lump that doesn't go away

Bruising that doesn't go away

Any signs of infection or inflammation at an injection site (such as swelling, pus, persistent redness or pain, or skin that is hot to the touch)

there you go people hope im not teaching old dogs new tricks

reference http://www.nutropin.com/patient/1_10_nutropin.jsp


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't understand why your bruv now says up to 2 weeks as his last reply insinuated that you had to use it with in seconds if that is so why now say up to 2 weeks.....??

mind you if you followed the process detailed in your post it would take you 2 weeks to make one injection


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i don't understand why your bruv now says up to 2 weeks as his last reply insinuated that you had to use it with in seconds if that is so why now say up to 2 weeks.....??
> 
> mind you if you followed the process detailed in your post it would take you 2 weeks to make one injection


well in the first post that was theorising with a bit of infiormation the later post was with proper investigation with sources to come up with 2 weeks- bear in mind that this is is with one gh neutropin, the other GHs have different half lives depending on theyre structure.

yes ill edit the post about injections then:rolleyes:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> well in the first post that was theorising with a bit of infiormation the


well after you boasted about his quals what you wrote came across as factual?? especially when he mentioned bovine serum then said this was the same with GH when i asked if it applied to GH......so can i ask does your Bruv work with GH?



laurie g said:


> later post was with proper investigation with sources to come up with 2 weeks


or was it after i posted up about the 2 week shelf life 



laurie g said:


> bear in mind that this is is with one gh neutropin, the other GHs have different half lives depending on theyre structure.


can you explain how the powdered version of Nutropin has a different half life to any other powdered version of GH? or what different structures powdered versions have ??

now if you are talking about NutropinAQ which is premixed then that is different same with premixed simplexx which i am using at the moment....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

paul i wasnt "boasting" about my brothers quals just merely stateing the source of my info as being not jus some joey off the street adn lending it a scientific backbone

-secondly he doesnt work directly with Gh no but does with proteins which is what GH consists of 191 branched aminos if i remeber corretly so protein degradation and theory of proteins should logicaly apply here

-it was posted after your two week life

-you have answered your question in regards that different ghs have different half lives:

*GenotropinÒ* dry powder for injection can be stored for one month at room temperature or for up to 2 years under refrigeration. Reconstituted solution for injection can be stored in a refrigerator for *3 we*eks. Protect from light during storage.

*HumatropeÒ *dry powder vials (with diluent) can be stored for 2 years under refrigeration. Once the injection is reconstituted it can be stored for *2 weeks* in a refrigerator before use. Cartridges, once reconstituted, can be stored for up to one month in a refrigerator. Protect from light during storage.

so from your quote we have established there is a difference

WHy?

look at the chains of aminos on your GH are they different

-see if there are buffers mixed in with it?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ooohhhhhhh paaaaauuuuul are you still awwwwaaaaakkkkeee! cos i wont be for much longer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i established a difference in shelf life but not by structure just brand both these types are 191 amino chain my question was more about the structure part of your post.... there is only one real amino chain for GH and that is 191, 192 is used in some Chinese labs but as you know guys can create anti-bodys to this amino chain rendering it useless but no reputable lab uses 192 anymore so again i am confused to your "different structures" part of your post....

this is not a dig mate it is just from your post from what your bruv said about bovine serum and GH which half of it i did not understand  then to conclude the shelf life was very small to then come back with no it is 2 weeks that is a big change would you not agree? you say it was theorising i am just confused to where bovine serum comes in when reconstituting 191aa chain GH with Bac water??

so you can see my confusion??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> look at the chains of aminos on your GH are they different


191 amino chain as all current pharma GH is although there is 192aa chain around from some eastern labs this is not the ideal to use because of the antibodies you could produce....

what aa chain are you using??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes still awake got another meal to eat...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes yes yes i can see your confusion. he was using the bovine serum as an eg as to what he does to stabilise proteins in the lab and yes i wrongly applied it to this debate not withstanding the issue of the instability still remained and we ( me and bro) looked at the stability of GH ;as he was saying to me upon looking at a dilute vial on the shelf- "best put that in the fridge or use it quickly as it unstable and will degrade" ( which i did)

it is not the structure but the solution it is diluted in which makes the varying stability ie the buffers that are used the benzl alc solutioin is standard but with premixed it is a different solution.

whew my pea brain is getting hot


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

phew well im off to bed now mr s night night oh and merry christmas by the way


----------

